# Favourite west-country cider!



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Post your favourite scrumpies etc here!

I'm afraid I must confess to not being an avid traditional cider man, I generally drink Blackthorn or Stowford Press if I can find it. If I'm in the area I also enjoy a half of Exhibition every now and then from the Corrie Tap in Bristol, but that doesn't happen very often unfortunately 

I've had Old Rosie in a few places, but I must confess I wasn't that much of a fan.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 10, 2006)

Thatchers Traditional. Looks like orange barley water, tastes like nectar and has a terrible effect on your legs when you try to stand up  .

Other than that, its Black Rat or Stowford Press for me.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooh yes, I've had Thatcher's. Quite liked it if I remember correctly


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Post your favourite scrumpies etc here!
> 
> I'm afraid I must confess to not being an avid traditional cider man, I generally drink Blackthorn or Stowford Press if I can find it. If I'm in the area I also enjoy a half of Exhibition every now and then from the Corrie Tap in Bristol, but that doesn't happen very often unfortunately
> 
> I've had Old Rosie in a few places, but I must confess I wasn't that much of a fan.


Thatchers is rather nice-bit of a shock to the tastebuds if used to Strongbow though..I like Rich's farmhouse cider and if you want tha proper job, there be a farm shop on the way out of bath towards Bradford Upon Avon where a tenner can get you quite a few gallons of Kingston Black scrumpy at about 8 or 9%, some stinktastic cheese and eggs with poo on them  They sell veggies and wooden furniture too


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Thatchers Traditional. Looks like orange barley water, tastes like nectar and has a terrible effect on your legs when you try to stand up  .
> 
> Other than that, its Black Rat or Stowford Press for me.


Do you know where you can get black Rat apart from The Famhouse in Bath? Tis lethal stuff


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

And where can you get thatch nowadays? The beehive and hat have both closed down.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Thatchers is rather nice-bit of a shock to the tastebuds if used to Strongbow though..


Strongbow is only ever consumed in dire emergencies...


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Do you know where you can get black Rat apart from The Famhouse in Bath? Tis lethal stuff




Its on and off at the George in Bradford-on-Avon (where I am) - dunno about Bath.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

There's a nice real ale and cider festival in Reading (where I am atm) every year. They do some lovely ciders and perrys there but I can never remember what they're called or where they're from. Definitely had a few messy days on the perry though


----------



## hiccup (Apr 10, 2006)

Stowford Press is luvverley stuff. Dunkerton's do some nice bottles. Blackthorn is just as dire as Strongbow though, imho.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Stowford Press is luvverley stuff. Dunkerton's do some nice bottles. Blackthorn is just as dire as Strongbow though, imho.


Blackthorn is about a million times better than Strongbow, though still not that great compared to a nice cold pint of Stowford. Strongbow is just far too sweet


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

Cider turns your hair to wire and makes your eyes go funny.

Be careful.

I worked in an off-licence once an an entire family of 3 generations used to come in to buy their cider. 

Wirey hair and funny eyes the lot of them.

A young woman with her boyfriend also used to come in.

She was a cider drinker. He wasn't.

6 months down the line her eyes turned to wire and her eyes started going funny.

I gave them the standard obligatory legal warning.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I like white lightning


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Blackthorn is about a million times better than Strongbow, though still not that great compared to a nice cold pint of Stowford. Strongbow is just far too sweet


Agrees^^

I'm quite partial to that organic cider they've started selling all over bath.  Forgotten the name though.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I like white lightning


actually I just lied about that one...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> actually I just lied about that one...


I prefer 3 litre bottles of graphite... for £2.09 or whatever.

That was also a lie


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> And where can you get thatch nowadays? The beehive and hat have both closed down.


The Ram in Widcome, the Victoria in Oldfield park, the Waggon in Peasdown for a start..seen it in lots of other places which I can't currently remember...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Agrees^^
> 
> I'm quite partial to that organic cider they've started selling all over bath.  Forgotten the name though.


Westons organic Vintage


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 10, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> And where can you get thatch nowadays? The beehive and hat have both closed down.



Until recently it was on in the Pig & Fiddle - I'm assuming it still is...........

Oh and the Ram.

e3a cyberfairy got there first!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Westons organic Vintage


That's the one.  Luverly.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Until recently it was on in the Pig & Fiddle - I'm assuming it still is...........


No, they have some pale yellow cider with bits in it there..I go to too many pubs


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Westons organic Vintage



that is nice, i went to the westons cider place and bought a load there last summer


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Until recently it was on in the Pig & Fiddle - I'm assuming it still is...........
> 
> Oh and the Ram.
> 
> e3a cyberfairy got there first!


The Ram is a fine pub, is it not? I have their soup at lunchtime everyday and it makes me feel all healthy


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Westons organic Vintage



I haven't drunk that since the Village Pump Festie last year - luvverly it was  .


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> that is nice, i went to the westons cider place and bought a load there last summer


Where is it? I know the Thatchers one is on way to Weston...
What a great place for a meet?!


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of years ago I bought some lovely ten-year aged Somerset cider brandy. It was lovely  made by the same people that do Burrow Hill cider...

http://www.ciderbrandy.co.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Where is it? I know the Thatchers one is on way to Weston...
> What a great place for a meet?!



it's in herefordshire, not quite in the west country i know


----------



## astral (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I also enjoy a half of Exhibition every now and then from the Corrie Tap in Bristol,



I quite like exhibition as well, but more than two glasses make it impossible for me to say anything other than yes, which can be akward.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> I quite like exhibition as well, but more than two glasses make it impossible for me to say anything other than yes, which can be akward.


it slips down so easily though  First time I went to the Corrie Tap I had a half and promptly declared "this isn't that strong at all!" thereby downing another two half pints. I don't think I lasted that long after 10 o'clock that night


----------



## astral (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> it slips down so easily though  First time I went to the Corrie Tap I had a half and promptly declared "this isn't that strong at all!" thereby downing another two half pints. I don't think I lasted that long after 10 o'clock that night



LOL!  I had exactly the same thing, it tastes just like apple juice.  It got incredibly messy the first time I tried it.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

I still be learning the ways of the cider but that one that came out of a bus at Glastonbury is good for rendering you confused.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> I still be learning the ways of the cider but that one that came out of a bus at Glastonbury is good for rendering you confused.


Burrow Hill? or the Brother's Perry? both were pretty nice


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Burrow Hill? or the Brother's Perry? both were pretty nice



Well i was going to say i remember it started with a B, but that'd be no use...


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> Well i was going to say i remember it started with a B, but that'd be no use...


The perry is made out of pears and the stall was next to the jazz stage. The burrow hill stall wasn't


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahhh, yes i remember the one by the jazz stage, all them pretty flags, think it must of been there. good times.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 10, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> it's in herefordshire, not quite in the west country i know



I went there a couple of years ago. It's, like, way cool. You get to do a tasting and everything.


----------



## Iam (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't like cider.

Sorry.

I'll go quietly.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I don't like cider.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I'll go quietly.


  get off this thread


----------



## corporate whore (Apr 10, 2006)

Burrow Hill's aces. 

They do free nationwide delivery if you order more than 60 quid of apple-based alcohol from them.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Got to admit I've not really touched anything remotely cider-ish since I drunk a load of _lethal_ scrumpy at a party in Worle or Hewish a few years ago...


----------



## Iam (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> get off this thread



I said sorry.

It's not my fault, I'm a northerner.



Another post in the war, at least


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I said sorry.
> 
> It's not my fault, I'm a northerner.
> 
> ...


no probs mate! Your posts are much appreciated


----------

